# Submit Button ausblenden



## <Barret> (18. November 2003)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem der User kann zwischen 2 radiobuttons auswählen. Wenn er einen bestimmten von den 2 Buttons auswählt soll unten noch ein zusätzlicher klickbutton erscheinen.

Ich hoffe ihr habt mein Problem verstanden.

Verschläge wie ich es anders besser lösen kann, nehme ich zwar gern entgegen aber ich muss es so lösen anders geht es nicht.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. November 2003)

Hallo,

hier ein Beispiel für dich:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<form name="test">
<input type="radio" name="radioButton" onClick="document.test.submit.style.display='block';">1 
<input type="radio" name="radioButton" onClick="document.test.submit.style.display='block';">2
<br>
<input type="submit" name="submit" style="display:none;">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

bye


----------



## <Barret> (20. November 2003)

Ich habe jetzt den code eingefügt der submit button ist auch ausgeblendet aber von anfang an und ich kann ihn auch nicht mehr Sichtbar machen. Ich möchte das der Submit Button nur angezeigt wird wenn der 2te Radiobutton checked ist.

Könntest du mir da nochmal helfen ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Xaicon (20. November 2003)

dann einfach beim ersten radio Button display='none'; 

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<form name="test">
<input type="radio" name="radioButton" onClick="document.test.submit.style.display='none';">1 
<input type="radio" name="radioButton" onClick="document.test.submit.style.display='block';">2
<br>
<input type="submit" name="submit" style="display:none;">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

